# Bass Mount, Grand Rapids area



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

I"m looking for somebody to refer to a customer to have their wife's Trophy Bass Mounted.

They live in the Grand Rapids area. Price and quality are issues. Very nice folks and even though the seem brask up front, they are the type that appreciate any sun that shines.

Guidance Requested.

Thanks.
(maybe I"ll get a European on my 8 and 10 that I dropped together some day).

Kevin
www.putmanlake.com
231 745 2621


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

"You get what you pay for." That said, Paul Borkowski (Blue Ribbon Taxidermy) is in GR and he's one of the best in MI. Good luck.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

times 2 on that.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

DFJISH said:


> "You get what you pay for." That said, Paul Borkowski (Blue Ribbon Taxidermy) is in GR and he's one of the best in MI. Good luck.



This is true, and sometimes we pay too much and don't get enough. Our customer would prefer to drive a Chevrolet Malibu for the price of a Toyota Corolla. 

This gentleman knows so much about taxidermy that he'd get taken worse than my wife at a Used Car dealership if not sent to the right shop.

Thank you for your recommendation; I'd love to get at least one or two more so he has his options.

Thanks

Kevin
www.putmanlake.com (our website has temporary errors)
231 745 2621


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Understood. Another recommendation is *Randy Budzynski* of East Lansing. Any taxidermist in MI who knows the fish pros will acknowledge that Randy is one of the best in MI. He and Paul are what are referred to as *Master Fish Taxidermists. *I figure my own reputation is affected by who I recommend, so these are the quality of artists I refer to. There are lots of taxidermists in MI who do fish...BUT>>> My best advice would be for your client _to SEE a BASS done by any taxidermist he is considering_. The disappointment of a poorly done mount lasts long after the happiness of a low price. Good luck.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

DFJISH said:


> Understood. Another recommendation is *Randy Budzynski* of East Lansing. Any taxidermist in MI who knows the fish pros will acknowledge that Randy is one of the best in MI. He and Paul are what are referred to as *Master Fish Taxidermists. *I figure my own reputation is affected by who I recommend, so these are the quality of artists I refer to. There are lots of taxidermists in MI who do fish...BUT>>> My best advice would be for your client _to SEE a BASS done by any taxidermist he is considering_. The disappointment of a poorly done mount lasts long after the happiness of a low price. Good luck.



Thank you for that. And you are 100% right. Our referrals are our reputation. That's the very reason we put as much or more work into a customers accommodations before, and after their stay, then during their stay. 

Kevin
www.putmanlake.com
231 745 2621

"Give your customers what you promised or more, in the time you promised or sooner, for the cost you promised or less and you will always be in business"


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

You need to look no farther then Randy and Paul,, both are blue ribbon winners in the Masters division at the Michigan Taxidermist Association Competition shows. I am a taxidermist, and I have my prize 30" walleye in one of the two's hands right now. I wanted one of the best in Michigan to do my walleye.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Paul Thompson said:


> You need to look no farther then Randy and Paul,, both are blue ribbon winners in the Masters division at the Michigan Taxidermist Association Competition shows. I am a taxidermist, and I have my prize 30" walleye in one of the two's hands right now. I wanted one of the best in Michigan to do my walleye.



Thanks Paul. I"m going to forward this to Jerry (the customer inquiring) and tell him he owes Steve a supporting member fee for the rock solid recommendations! 

Kevin 
www.putmanlake.com (web site has errors)
231 745 2621


----------

